# Asturias as you have never heard it before...



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Some nice ear-candy from Spain:


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I hadn't expected an organ performance of it, but it's as interesting as any Lagrutta or Segovia performance. Albeniz of all composers seems to be one of the most appropriate to use different arrangements and instruments with. This organist makes some tasteful choices in the B section with his stops and registers.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ilarion said:


> Some nice ear-candy from Spain:


I wish I had a better sound from my computer.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I wish I had a better sound from my computer.


I cannot believe that with all that music you own and continue to buy you haven't invested in a DAC and some good external speakers, in-ear-headphones or good earbuds!??!??! Believe me I am not an audiophile (although I sort of wish I had the patience to become one), but I joined TC with the request for info on earbuds. Triplets was the first to tell me about the concept of a DAC and recommended an inexpensive one. You can check out that thread http://www.talkclassical.com/40874-best-earbuds-digital-concert.html?highlight=ear+buds If your computer sound problem is caused by this and not by a sufficient bandwidth connection to the net you can get a really good sound for $225-$350. The site Audio Advisor also sells much more powerful and sophisticated DACs but they also sell all kinds of other equipment. http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=80e5a8d1b82a27eb253d67a95&id=9d0ebc57a0&e=2446d03d9f P.S. I hope the dentist went well


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Actually you can get a decent outboard DAC for $30. I have used one of these for some years now and the improvement of sound was dramatic. For some computers, that have decent DACs on the internal sound circuit, there may be no audible difference. But there certainly was on mine. The reviews are worth reading.

http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-UCA202-Audio-Interface/dp/B000KW2YEI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1455778005&sr=8-1&keywords=uca202


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

:KenOC That's good to know you can get them that cheap, I've been trying to convince my brother-in-law to get one because I'm sure the soundcard on his Dell is not very good.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

:KenOC I'm wondering if that cheap little DAC is better than my Dragonfly 1.2 mine does not have input/output controls, unless they mean that I can control the volume via my windows controls....

"Stereo headphone output with dedicated level control lets you monitor both input and output"


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

That DAC has no level controls except for headphones, you have to use the Windows volume controls. The headphone output is a bit weak in the knees according to some -- I've never used it, just plug my phones into my amp. I use it only as a driver for my stereo amp. It's tucked away in back of my other stuff and I never touch it or think about it. If you have other needs, a different choice may be better! This is pretty basic stuff, but the sound is excellent IMO.

Again, on a system with decent DACs, it may offer no improvement at all.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

So... um... what do you guys think about Asturias being played on the organ?


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Lukecash12 said:


> I hadn't expected an organ performance of it, but it's as interesting as any Lagrutta or Segovia performance. Albeniz of all composers seems to be one of the most appropriate to use different arrangements and instruments with. This organist makes some tasteful choices in the B section with his stops and registers.


Hi Lukecash,

Truth be told: I did not think that an organ performance of Asturias could be pulled off convincingly - Of course minutiae(timbre, Iberian rhythmic inflections and so on) can be quibbled about but if the artist is sensitive i.e. knowledgeable about Spanish musical traditions and the like, and aware of the possibilities of a tonally endowed instrument, pleasure can happen.:tiphat:


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I wish I had a better sound from my computer.


Hello Pugg,

Knowing some of your excellent tastes in music I surmised that you owned a sound system that would put to shame many a stereophile's wet dreams in re to audio-reproduction. I only have a meek Yamaha 5.1 surround system - Frankly, my Ultrasone headphones sound better.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Lukecash12 said:


> I hadn't expected an organ performance of it, but it's as interesting as any Lagrutta or Segovia performance. Albeniz of all composers seems to be one of the most appropriate to use different arrangements and instruments with. This organist makes some tasteful choices in the B section with his stops and registers.


Sorry for the digression, Luke. mea culpa....

I was thinking the exact same thing as you re/ the B section. I have never heard this piece performed on any other instrument than guitar. What other instruments have you heard that you recommend?


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Something to rock your cradle with: 




First time I watched this. Do you know anything about that recording that the second person who commented mentioned: Gillian Weir, " Kenneth Carrizal 1 year ago
The best version of this piece was pulled from You Tube. Gillian Weir playing the more difficult David Patrick transcription, by herself on an older, less sophisticated organ in Ireland

I searched for it on YouTube and couldn't find it. (I play piano but I only know a little about the organ.)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JosefinaHW said:


> I cannot believe that with all that music you own and continue to buy you haven't invested in a DAC and some good external speakers, in-ear-headphones or good earbuds!??!??! Believe me I am not an audiophile (although I sort of wish I had the patience to become one), but I joined TC with the request for info on earbuds. Triplets was the first to tell me about the concept of a DAC and recommended an inexpensive one. You can check out that thread http://www.talkclassical.com/40874-best-earbuds-digital-concert.html?highlight=ear+buds If your computer sound problem is caused by this and not by a sufficient bandwidth connection to the net you can get a really good sound for $225-$350. The site Audio Advisor also sells much more powerful and sophisticated DACs but they also sell all kinds of other equipment. http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=80e5a8d1b82a27eb253d67a95&id=9d0ebc57a0&e=2446d03d9f P.S. I hope the dentist went well


I spend a fortune on my hi-fi system and always listen trough my audio system.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

JosefinaHW said:


> Something to rock your cradle with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes! And rocked my cradle it did!!! It helped me to get in contact with David Pizzaro, who was organist at St. John the Divine and gave me pointers as to organ transcriptions. I am eternally grateful for his tutelage at the console of one of the great instruments in the world.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

JosefinaHW said:


> If your computer sound problem is caused by lack of DAC and good earbuds/headphones, etc., and not by an insufficient bandwidth connection to the net you can get a really good sound for $225-$350. (I came up with this figure from DAC I purchased for $149 and buds $85/DAC $149 and in-ear headphones $179 + US shipping.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Pugg said:


> I wish I had a better sound from my computer.


Get some decent PC speakers - there are plenty of good, reasonable ones around. I use Creative Gigaworks T40s. Excellent sound and no sub-woofer needed. You'd be able to source a pair for under £65/$100/€85.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

JosefinaHW said:


> If your computer sound problem is caused by lack of DAC and good earbuds/headphones, etc., and not by an insufficient bandwidth connection to the net you can get a really good sound for $225-$350. (I came up with this figure from DAC I purchased for $149 and buds $85/DAC $149 and in-ear headphones $179 + US shipping.


Anyone contemplating earbuds should consult medical research detailing risks of hearing loss; over-ear headphones are much less dangerous.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

JosefinaHW said:


> Sorry for the digression, Luke. mea culpa....
> 
> I was thinking the exact same thing as you re/ the B section. I have never heard this piece performed on any other instrument than guitar. What other instruments have you heard that you recommend?


Piano performances of it are also not too hard to come by. I most often find myself returning to Tabei here, though, for everything Albeniz:






Keyboard instruments can't bring out fine intonations like that. However, I am picturing a cello performance of it now, and have to wonder if someone has taken a crack at that.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Delicious Manager said:


> Get some decent PC speakers - there are plenty of good, reasonable ones around. I use Creative Gigaworks T40s. Excellent sound and no sub-woofer needed. You'd be able to source a pair for under £65/$100/€85.


I don't want to listen trough my PC though .
(I hardly even use You tube also )
I like my hi fi system to much:tiphat:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Jorge Caballero - _El Puerto_


----------

